# 230 Lb Black Bear



## redpredator (Sep 13, 2005)

Killed My First Black Bear Saturday At 7pm What An Exciting Hunt.had One Bear Come In At 6. Must Have Winded Me Because He Bolted. At 6:45 The One I Shot Came Out About 20 Yards To My Right.never Heard Him. He Walks Right Under My Stand And Gets Up On My Tree And Is Looking At Me.that Was A Little Hairy.i Was Thinking Man Dont Climb Up Here.he Dropped Down Walked Out 15 Yards Turned Broadside And I Made A Good Shot He Went 50 Yards And Fell Over.sorry I Dont Know How To Post Pictures.man You Talk About A Adrinlin Rush Im Still Jacked Up.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 13, 2005)

That's awesome, congratulations!

It would be wild for one to come on up that tree


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 13, 2005)

Man sounds like you had a ball!


If those pics are on a digital camera give Jim Thompson a pm or any of the mods they will be glad to help you out.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on the kill. I'm gonna go and do some scouting myself this weekend in Gilmer co.


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW!! That sounds exciting, hope you can post some pictures.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad to hear someone is having success on the bruins, that's a great bear!!   
You'll be hooked for life now. Were you hunting a food source or a trail???
NGBH


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2005)

sounds like and exciting hunt, congrats!

If you can email the pics I will post them.  Just make sure and tell me who you are on the forum.

gonforumsupport@gmail.com


----------



## raghorn (Sep 15, 2005)

Good going!


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats. Where did ya get em at?


----------



## hav2hunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Way to go! That's awesome!!  I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 15, 2005)

good job.congrats......


----------



## redpredator (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

Im Very Computer Stupid.dont Know How To E-mail Pictures.im Gonna Have A Friend Help Me.


----------



## edge (Sep 16, 2005)

I knew you had to be somewhere, 'cause you ain't never at WORK!!!!
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!

Was he eatin' out of the pile of peanut butter or from the 3000 pound bucket of tuna?





Just kidding you big galoot...congratulations...  I guess we'll have a bear to look at now in your office.....

jeff


----------



## Murdock (Sep 16, 2005)

Man that is awesome! We would like to se some pics.


----------



## redpredator (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sorry Still No Pictures*

POSSIBLY WILL BE IN NEXT GON.I WILL BE THE GOOD LOOKING REDHEAD NEXT TO THE BEAR.THANKS FOR THE CONFIDENCE IN MY HUNTING ABILITY E-RIFLE.


----------



## edge (Sep 16, 2005)

Actually, I wouldn't say it to your face, but you must be a pretty good bowhunter, because you get some every year.....

what's up with the GON? did you send them pics or did they call you? I hope we get to read the whole story....
Can I get your autograph if I go buy one?

Maybe you could take me one afternoon to that honey hole????!!!!!  

Jeff


----------

